# 2001 Altima Help/Ideas



## markcapo (Sep 11, 2008)

Whats up guys? First time posting on this site.
I have a 2001 Nissan Altima GXE and I wanted to do a few things to it.
I wanted to either do a body kit and lower my car or just get a nice lip
and lower it. Im deffinetly getting rims for this baby too

Whats the best site to get body kits/lips and lowering kits.
I don't want to spend too much money, but I don't want my car to look
like it was just cheaply thrown together.

Anybody have any ideas on body kits or lips for my car or just any ideas
in general?

Anyways heres what my car looks like:


----------



## ultamaflow (Oct 22, 2008)

Honestly 

Tints 
lower (coilovers D2, H&R, KSports)
Rims (I got 18's not all tht great of a ride. Thinking 16's would work out great) + a nice set of tires...

Mods Hmmm fast listing: 
intake 
piping 2.25 or 2.50
headers 
muffler 
resonater
pully
rotors (drilled/slot/flat...prefer oem type.)
GOOD motor mounts 
GOOD pads 


thts all. You got a clean looking alty, noo need to go all out.

I recently went D2 coilovers. My last setup was Ksports with KYB's all around. If interested pm me(will provide pic).


----------

